# Backyard terrain park?



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

I need help on designing a backyard terrain park just so I dont die in the winter when I can't get outta MD. I pretty much have a flat, medium sized backyard. I got 2 kicker ramps and a kinked rail in the garage. what can I do?


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

my advice, don't half ass your roll in ramp, i made one a meter tall and it didn't get me over the kicker with solid speed.

then i made this one and it worked perfectly... had a few get togethers with a few boxes of beer on this think recently.









before it was finished but you get the idea, it's 3 meters tall.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

how would i build a reliable roll in ramp? also, what can I do once I get that speed? I have 2 kickers that are like 1 foot tall and a kinked rail thats pretty small, what can I do?


----------

